# Late Morels??



## Demonthrall

See attached. I found these in my yard yesterday. What the heck is going on? Are the just old from spring? What are these potato ball things they are growing out of? No elms nearby.... mostly coniferous trees.


----------



## Demonthrall

Here is one of those puffballs without a morel


----------



## jg010682

Those are not morels they look similar but morels only grow in the spring time.


----------



## Demonthrall

jg010682 said:


> Those are not morels they look similar but morels only grow in the spring time.


I know this, as they appear older and rotten. I find it hard to believe theyre not morels though. I thought only false morels look the same, and these dont look like them. Experts?


----------



## jg010682

probably one of the 2 stink horns near the center of my book more than likely the top one because it doesnt have a net around it


----------



## Demonthrall

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 23340
> probably one of the 2 stink horns near the center of my book more than likely the top one because it doesnt have a net around it


Good call! I didnt think these were in MN. So much for "only false morel looks like morel"... thanks very much


----------



## Mushroom Geologist

Those are not false morels.They are stink horns and they smell like sh#t!


----------

